# Persian and Hindi/Urdu: fariftan फ़रिफ्तन



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi,

As usual, meaning and simple sample usage needed.

Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

Does anyone recognize this word?


----------



## marrish

Yes I do but it's by no means a Hindi or a Urdu word. Actually its Middle Persian which corresponds with فریب دینا _fareb denaa_ in Urdu.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

So, I take it that this word is not used much in the Hindi/Urdu of today...

What is the meaning of 'fareb denaa'? Online translation says 'to con/cheat somebody' Is it correct?


----------



## Alfaaz

> What is the meaning of 'fareb denaa'? Online translation says 'to con/cheat somebody' Is it correct?


Yes; dhoka dena


> So, I take it that this word is not used much in the Hindi/Urdu of today...


Not sure...seem like it from the reply by marrish...let's see what others say....


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Yes; dhoka dena
> 
> Not sure...seem like it from the reply by marrish...let's see what others say....




"fareftan" is a Classical and Modern Persian verb meaning "to deceive". Its root is "fareb" and this root is most definitely used in Urdu in the verb "fareb denaa".


----------



## Alfaaz

> "fareftan" is a Classical and Modern Persian verb meaning "to deceive". Its root is "fareb" and this root is most definitely used in Urdu in the verb "fareb denaa".


Thanks for the information! (So that means "fareftan" itself is not used in Urdu, just fareb dena is used...?)


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the information! (So that means "fareftan" itself is not used in Urdu, just fareb dena is used...?)




fareb/fireb...

fareb-aamez: cunning

fareb-xvurdah* : duped/swindled

fareb-dihii** : cheating/swindling

Verbs are..

(ko) fareb denaa**, (se) fareb karnaa, (kaa) fareb khaanaa*, (ke) fareb meN aanaa

*/**From the original Persian "fareb xvurdan" and "fareb daadan"


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Thanks for the information! (So that means "fareftan" itself is not used in Urdu, just fareb dena is used...?)


In order to put a dot on the i of Qureshpor SaaHib's extensive reply, I may only repeat that _fariftan_ is *not Urdu*. 

By the way, the form of this infinitive as it is given in the original question -_far*i*ftan_- is the Middle Persian form while Modern Persian would use _far*e*ftan, far*ii*ftan_ or _farebiidan, fariibiidan._


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi,
> 
> As usual, meaning and simple sample usage needed.
> 
> Thanks!




lafz_puchnevala SaaHib.  Pardon me for the intrusion yet again! Perhaps I am inquisitive by nature but when you said, "Like I have said repeatedly, these words were stand-alone and given to me without context and if a context is really wanted, the most I can do is create a sentence with a meaning provided in the dictionary which is liable to be misleading....", I am interested to know *who* is providing you with this list of words which are mainly but not exclusively of Persian origins? For all the other words one can understand someone asking about their usage in Urdu but to ask about "fareftan" is an enigma! Perhaps you would be kind enough to pass this little gem to the one enquiring about "fareftan".

maiN rahiin-i-dard sahii magar mujhe aur chaahiye kyaa "Jigar"
Gham-i-yaar hai miraa sheftah, maiN fareftah Gham-i-yaar par


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So, I take it that this word is not used much in the Hindi/Urdu of today...
> 
> What is the meaning of 'fareb denaa'? Online translation says 'to con/cheat somebody' Is it correct?


 _fareftan _was never ever used in Urdu (or Hindi)! The _-an_ ending denotes a Persian infinitive. The derivative فریتہ _fareftah_ (_fariiftah_ in Persian) has been in the Urdu lexicon for long. فریتہ _fareftah _means two things:1) deceived,  2) infatuated; enamoured.

 فریتہ  ہونا _fareftah honaa_ = _3__aashiq honaa_ عاشق ہونا = be in love (to an extreme), be infatuated; _maftuun honaa_ مفتون  ہونا  = be enamoured.


----------



## eskandar

marrish said:


> IBy the way, the form of this infinitive as it is given in the original question -_far*i*ftan_- is the Middle Persian form while Modern Persian would use _far*e*ftan, far*ii*ftan_ or _farebiidan, fariibiidan._


As far as I know, in contemporary Iranian Persian _fariiftan_ or _fariib daadan_ are the more common, though _fariibiidan_ also exists. We do not pronounce it as _far*e*ftan_ or _far*e*b_, though it is said that way in Afghan Persian (Dari).


----------



## marrish

eskandar said:


> As far as I know, in contemporary Iranian Persian _fariiftan_ or _fariib daadan_ are the more common, though _fariibiidan_ also exists. We do not pronounce it as _far*e*ftan_ or _far*e*b_, though it is said that way in Afghan Persian (Dari).


Thank you for the explanation. As to the pronunciation, this was the very reason I gave both of them.


----------



## Faylasoof

eskandar said:


> As far as I know, in contemporary Iranian Persian _fariiftan_ or _fariib daadan_ are the more common, though _fariibiidan_ also exists. We do not pronounce it as fareftan or _*fareb*_, though it is said that way in Afghan Persian (Dari).


_* In Urdu too *__*we pronounce it as fareb*__*!*_ The OP of course asked about _*fareftan*_ (Indo-Pak Persian pronunciation of _fariiftan_) but we 've never had _fariiftan / __fareftan_ as part of our lexicon in Urdu (or Hindi) ever.


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> _* In Urdu too *__*we pronounce it as fareb*__*!*_ The OP of course asked about _*fareftan*_ (Indo-Pak Persian pronunciation of _fariiftan_) but we 've never had _fariiftan / __fareftan_ as part of our lexicon in Urdu (or Hindi) ever.



Faylasoof SaaHib, to be precise I believe the OP asked about _far*i*ftan_, followed by _nagarii_ फ़रिफ्तन which reads as a short _i_ sound. Because of that I answered in post #3 that it's Middle Persian. In case the word in question had been spelled फ़रे.फ्तन _fareftan _it'd be right to say that it is Indo-Pak-Afghan pronunciation of fariiftan.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

QURESHPOR said:


> maiN rahiin-i-dard sahii magar mujhe aur chaahiye kyaa "Jigar"
> Gham-i-yaar hai miraa sheftah, maiN fareftah Gham-i-yaar par



Hey,

What is the meaning of your quote? Sounds very complicated. What are the meanings of "Jigar", 'miraa', 'sheftah'? Am going to start a new tread about the use of -i- in Urdu words which seems to be quite common. Btw, the person who gave me this list was my language teacher a long time ago and there is very little chance of contacting him after all these years...

Thanks!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Hi Faylasoof,

Would appreciate writing down 'fareftah' in Hindi.

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hey,
> 
> What is the meaning of your quote? Sounds very complicated. What are the meanings of "Jigar", 'miraa', 'sheftah'? Am going to start a new tread about the use of -i- in Urdu words which seems to be quite common. Btw, the person who gave me this list was my language teacher a long time ago and there is very little chance of contacting him after all these years...
> 
> Thanks!



Faylasoof SaaHib has already provided meanings for fareftah. "miraa" is same as "meraa" but the vowel is shortened to keep the lines in "balance". Poetic licence (Urdu) allows this.

Have you thought of trying to use a dictionary? Platts is one of the best. Here is a link to it.

http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/platts/


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Hi Faylasoof,
> 
> Would appreciate writing down 'fareftah' in Hindi.
> 
> Thanks!


 Sure, lafz_puchnevala! Hmm... the software I used gave problems! Whenever I tried to link फ़ with त it made the त into a ट !! Below I give the three best versions I could get:

1. फ़रेफ़ता
2. फ़रेफ्ता
3. फ़-रेफ़-ता fa-ref-taa

So it should be no. 2 but with a dot under the middle फ  i.e. फ़ 'f ' like in nos. 1 and 3 and not फ 'ph' like 2, however with a conjunct consonant (_sanyuktaakshar_ 
 संयुक्ताक्षर ) like no.2 !

(No.3 represents the 3 syllables to clarify the pronunciation).


----------



## Faylasoof

marrish said:


> Originally Posted by *Faylasoof*
> 
> _* In Urdu too *__*we pronounce it as fareb*__*!*_ The OP of course asked about _*fareftan*_ (Indo-Pak Persian pronunciation of _fariiftan_) but we 've never had _fariiftan / __fareftan_ as part of our lexicon in Urdu (or Hindi) ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Faylasoof SaaHib, to be precise I believe the OP asked about _far*i*ftan_, followed by _nagarii_ फ़रिफ्तन which reads as a short _i_ sound. Because of that I answered in post #3 that it's Middle Persian. In case the word in question had been spelled फ़रे.फ्तन _fareftan _it'd be right to say that it is Indo-Pak-Afghan pronunciation of fariiftan.
Click to expand...

 marrish SaaHib, I fully appreciate your observation that the OP did indeed ask for _far*i*ftan _फ़रिफ्तन but this too, like _far*e*ftan, _was never part of our Urdu lexicon, as you know, though I fully accept what you say in post#3.  

I opted to concentrate on _far*e*ftan_ merely for one reason, viz. we get our _fareftah _from it and whose meaning we hope is now clear to lafz_puchnevala.


----------



## marrish

Faylasoof said:


> marrish SaaHib, I fully appreciate your observation that the OP did indeed ask for _far*i*ftan _फ़रिफ्तन but this too, like _far*e*ftan, _was never part of our Urdu lexicon, as you know, though I fully accept what you say in post#3.
> 
> I opted to concentrate on _far*e*ftan_ merely for one reason, viz. we get our _fareftah _from it and whose meaning we hope is now clear to lafz_puchnevala.



No doubt you are right, Faylasoof SaaHib! If it is at all connected to Urdu, then it is to _far*e*ftah_.

You can see in my last input which manner I decided to go for concerning the transliteration into _Nagari _


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Faylasoof said:


> Sure, lafz_puchnevala! Hmm... the software I used gave problems! Whenever I tried to link फ़ with त it made the त into a ट !! Below I give the three best versions I could get:
> 
> 1. फ़रेफ़ता
> 2. फ़रेफ्ता
> 3. फ़-रेफ़-ता fa-ref-taa
> 
> So it should be no. 2 but with a dot under the middle फ i.e. फ़ 'f ' like in nos. 1 and 3 and not फ 'ph' like 2, however with a conjunct consonant (_sanyuktaakshar_
> संयुक्ताक्षर ) like no.2 !
> 
> (No.3 represents the 3 syllables to clarify the pronunciation).



So, to try a simple usage of it,

       'us ashiyaa ko khariidne ke baad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa ki main fareftaa thaa.' to mean 'It was only after I bought that thing that I realized that I was cheated.'

Sounds correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> So, to try a simple usage of it,
> 
> 'us ashiyaa ko khariidne ke baad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa ki main fareftaa thaa.' to mean 'It was only after I bought that thing that I realized that I was cheated.'
> 
> Sounds correct?
> 
> Thanks!


 Not quite! Firstly, because _ashiyaa_ is plural, we use _un_. If you had said _chiiz_ / _shai _(singular) then you can use _us_: _us shai / chiiz ko xariidne ke ba3ad_... [ x= kh, i.e. fricative not aspirated 'k'].

Your original sentence (modified for _un_) would mean:

_*un* ashiyaa ko xariidne ke ba3ad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa ki main fareftaa thaa !_
_Only after buying those items / things did I realise that I was enamoured / infatuated_ _!_ -- what you actually meant to say is that you were cheated, as you mention in your translation above.

This usage of _fareftah_ is certainly not how we use the word now! Instead of _fareftah_ we use _fareb _/ _dhokaa_ etc.:

*un*_ ashiyaa ko xariidne ke ba3ad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa keh maiN shikaar-e-fareb thaa_
*un*_ ashiyaa ko xariidne ke ba3ad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa keh maiN fareb ka shikaar thaa'_
*un*_ ashiyaa ko xariidne ke ba3ad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa keh mujhe dhokaa milaa _/ _mere saath fareb hua_
etc.

BTW, instead of saying *un*_ *ashiyaa ko* xariidne ke ba3ad_  ….,  you can also say *woh ashiyaa*_ xariidne ke ba3ad_…..

We use _fareftah_ almost entirely to mean _infatuated / madly in love / enamoured /_ etc.

_woh laRkaa is laRkii par fareftah hai !_
_That boy is infatuated with / enamoured with / is madly in love with / is bold-over by / this girl ! _

_woh laRkaa is laRkii par fareftah ho gayaa hai_
_That boy has become infatuated with / has been bold-over by / enamoured with this girl !_
_ etc. etc. _

Instead of _fareftah_ you can also use _maftuun _and _diiwaanah_.

_woh laRkaa is laRkii par fareftah / maftuun / diiwaanah hai !_

These sentences have the same meaning as the ones above.

Incidentally, each of the three (_ fareftah / maftuun / diiwaanah_) is very apt as a _taxallus_ (pen name / non de plume) for Urdu poets and writers. In fact, there was a great Urdu journalist and writer called Divan Singh _Maftoon_ ((1890-1974)). Just google his name and see.


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

Can I say.

'un_ ashiyaa ko xariidne ke ba3ad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa keh main fareb hua.'?

_Thanks!


----------



## Alfaaz

> Can I say.'un_ ashiyaa ko xariidne ke ba3ad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa keh main fareb hua.'?_



I think "maine fareb khaya" would be correct or "main fareb main mubtiala tha" or "mere saath fareb hua"...


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

What about 'fareb ho gaya'?


----------



## Faylasoof

lafz_puchnevala said:


> Can I say.
> 'un_ ashiyaa ko xariidne ke ba3ad hii maine ehsaas kiyaa keh main fareb hua.'?_
> 
> Thanks!


 No! _main fareb hua_ = I became deception!



lafz_puchnevala said:


> What about 'fareb ho gaya'?


Yes, you can say “…. _mere saath fareb ho gayaa_!”. Just like “…. _mere saath fareb huaa!_”. (posts *23 *& 25). More than one way to say it!


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

What about 'mujhe fareb hua'?


----------



## BP.

Is خود رفتہ, which probably means self-indulgent (does it?), related to the word in discussion?


----------



## JaiHind

fariftan फ़रिफ्तन

I don't know any such word in Hindi.


----------



## Qureshpor

JaiHind said:


> fariftan फ़रिफ्तन
> 
> I don't know any such word in Hindi.



And for this reason the title should not include the word "Hindi".


----------



## lafz_puchnevala

And like it has been discussed, title should not have included Urdu also...


----------



## Qureshpor

lafz_puchnevala said:


> And like it has been discussed, title should not have included Urdu also...



Thank you for saying something sensible. Yes, get the title changed to "Persian"!


----------



## panjabigator

Isn't there a "Dilfareb" as well?


----------



## Qureshpor

panjabigator said:


> Isn't there a "Dilfareb" as well?



Yes there is panjabigator SaaHib. But the thread title is "fariftan" or something of the sort.

By the way, "tuhaaDii baRii lammii 3umar e"!


----------



## panjabigator

Whoops, you are right! I saw "fariftan" and "fareb" discussed, so I figured I'd slip my word in as it's relevant. And thank you


----------

